

Ask HN: Best books on marketing? - philippnagel

For my next role I will transition from PM&#x2F;Software Engineering into a general marketing position.<p>Are there any great books&#x2F;other resources you can recommend to freshen up my knowledge from a few classes?
======
MichaelCrawford
Read Jakob nielsen's stuff on usability.

Learn to analyze web server log files. Maybe someone will do that for you but
you should know how it's done so you know what questions to ask.

